

New "university" from Marginal Revolution bloggers - rjknight
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2012/09/introducing-mruniversity-spread-the-word.html

======
mathattack
Marginal Revolution is a kindred spirit to Hacker News. I view MRUniversity as
the economics equivalent to Udacity. I have very high hopes for this site!

